# SUCHE Projektierungs Software für LAUER PCS200



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
wir sollen eine altanlage (Softwarestand 1994) umbauen und da ist auch ne Lauer PCS 200 mit dabei 
laut lauer gibts dafür keine software mehr!
von euch jemand ne idee??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

droop38 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> wir sollen eine altanlage (Softwarestand 1994) umbauen und da ist auch ne Lauer PCS 200 mit dabei
> laut lauer gibts dafür keine software mehr!
> von euch jemand ne idee??


 

ist das nicht eine textdatei die man über die serielle Schnittstelle in das Gerät läd ??????  Ich kann da später mal nachschauen. Irgendwo hab ich da soetwas wie eine Anleitung.


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

das stimmt schon ist auch kein problem via hyperterminal 
aber eine anleitung was da genau wo steht gibts anscheinend nirgends


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Also braucht du eine Anleitung wie du dieses Ding programmiert ? Bzw. Wie diese Textdatei aufgebaut ist  ?


Da hab ich was bei meinem Ex-Arbeitgeber. Da komme ich aber erst nächstes Jahr wieder dran. Da sind schon Ferien.......


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

PCS200 kenne ich nicht, aber bei PCS900 war das so:

*Befehlskette zum Übertragen der Lauer Panel Datei an das Panel
*Mode com2: 96,e,7,2,p
Copy datei.ini com2
Mit Help + CLR kommt man in das LOAD-Menu von der PCS

Doku wie die Textdatei aufgebaut werden muss habe ich ggf. noch in gedruckter Form hier. (auch lauer hat siche rnur noch wenige exmeplare davon...)

Ist da ne S5 drunter?

schau mal ob du im S5 Programm einen "DOK" Baustein findest, das ist im Prinzip die Textdatei, die kannste auch ingednwie direkt aus Step5 in das Pnel drucken. oder eben als ini ausgeben und nach oben beschriebener Art übertragen.


Wenn du die nicht mehr hast empfehle ich dir ein neues Panel anzubringen, das ist billiger als die zeit die du sonst investieren müsstest...


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

*is ja nich so*

hab das pcs silf für die lauer sogar nur da stehen so lustige sachen drinn wie:
VV,EF,85,SOLL,BCD0-1,4,0,2359
und ausser soll steh ich komplett daneben das das soll


----------



## Klaus.Ka (18 Dezember 2008)

droop38 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> wir sollen eine altanlage (Softwarestand 1994) umbauen und da ist auch ne Lauer PCS 200 mit dabei
> laut lauer gibts dafür keine software mehr!
> von euch jemand ne idee??


 
ein freund von mir hat noch pcs prowin . ich kann ihn mal fragen ob er sie euch verkauft falls interesse besteht...


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

tja nur leider kann man bei der pro win ebenfalls keine pcs200 projektieren


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Wie umfangreich sind denn deine Änderungen ?????


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

droop38 schrieb:


> hab das pcs silf für die lauer sogar nur da stehen so lustige sachen drinn wie:
> VV,EF,85,SOLL,BCD0-1,4,0,2359
> und ausser soll steh ich komplett daneben das das soll


 

ja past doch!

VV = Variable Vereinbaren
EF = War glaube ich der Name der Variablen
85 = Weiß ich nicht mehr genau...
SOLL = Sollwertvariable, (Eingabewert im Sollwertmenü)
der rest sind limits und skallierungen


prowin is fürn arsch.. das ist viel zu neu...
die nachfolger geehn dann mit pcspro und dann kommt irgendwan prowin...


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

sagen wir mal sehr umfangreich die altanlagebleibt zwar wird aber stark vergrössert


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

was für eine anlage? wieviele menüs müssen rein? wieviele parameter?

wie gesagt, für einen tausender bekommste ein tp177b, kommt dich sicher billiger. bzw. musst du nach dem umbau garantie geben?


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2008)

Für ein LCA200 hab ich noch ne Software, ist das ein anderes Gerät?


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für ein LCA200 hab ich noch ne Software, ist das ein anderes Gerät?


 

LCA ist nicht gleich PCS


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

danke markus
genau das was ich wissen wollte! gibts da ne anleitung oder liste von den ganzen sachen? das das ein soll wert ist hätt ic schon noch geschafft*GG*
*ACK*


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

habe irgendwo noch eine gedruckte von der pcs900... aber eben irgendwo...


schau dir die ini mal in ruhe an, dann kommste da schon dahinter.

im prinzip muss man mit dem ding alles "vereinbaren" wenn der typ der das damals gemacht hat kein trottel war und da ne struktur drin ist, dann werden z.b erst variablen vereinbart, dann menüs, knoten und störungen.

ich kenn die 200er nicht, bei der 900er gab es diese vier navigatinspfeile.
irgendwo fndest du zeilen die nur durch komm oder simikolon getrennt sind. das sind die knoten für diese tatatur.

Seitennummer , ziel pfiel auf, ziel peil ab, ... (reihenolge habe ich nicht im kopf)

BV = bedientext vereinbaren
da tauchen dann deine variablen wieder auf "EF"

dann gibt es noch sollwertmenüs und istwertmenüs
wenn du den dreh raus hat macht es sogar fast schon spass mit dieser textdatei eine visu zu bauen --> simpel und funktionell, und ohne 4gb ram und ohne bluscreens.... 

aber im ernst, ich würde ein neues display reinmachen...


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

tja da ich nur ein kleiner programmierer bin und der liebe auftraggeber das so will schauts schlecht aus mit neuteil einbaun
am besten wär sowieso gewesen s5 raus s7300 rein fertig aba was solls


----------



## Gerhard K (18 Dezember 2008)

ich hab in der firma die software für die alten lauer panels.läuft aber nur bis windows 98.
wenn du bis montag warten kannst schau ich mal ob ich sie dir besorgen kann.


----------



## droop38 (18 Dezember 2008)

kann ich! win 98 ist kein problem xp kann ja sagen dass es win 98 ist*GG*


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> ich hab in der firma die software für die alten lauer panels.läuft aber nur bis windows 98.
> wenn du bis montag warten kannst schau ich mal ob ich sie dir besorgen kann.


 

es gibt nicht DIE alten lauer panels!
die PCS200 die er hat kann NUR mit der textdatei und dem printbefehl programmiert werden!

die alte lauer software die du meinst ist pcspro, später gab es noch prowin, dann war da noch galileo welches aber nur zugekauft war.

es gab eine möglichkeit die textdateien in ein pcspro projekt zu konvertieren, und einen speziellen emulator für das neuere panel.

aber vergesst den ganzen kram!
das alte ding kann nur den copy befehl und die txt!

deshalb halte ich das für eine bescheuerte und unverantwortliche entscheidung das ding weiter drin zu lassen. de dinger waren gut, keine frage. aber wenn lauer sie nicht mehr supportet und die maschine jetzt umgerüstet wird, wie lange soll das ding noch leben?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Dezember 2008)

Wie die Dinger geladen werden steht sogar noch auf der Homepage von Lauer. Aber ich glaube da hat er auch kein Problem mit. Sein Problem sind die Befehle....... ich komme morgen an meine alten Unterlagen dran und ich glaube da hab ich Beschreibung für die Dinger. 


Ansonsten seh ich das so wie Markus : Kleine Änderungen ja, an einer neuen Anlage hat das Ding nix verloren.......


----------



## Eumel (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

anscheined kennt keiner mehr die PCS200??!
Kennt keiner mehr DOS-Befehle??

Also das PCS200 wurde mit einem Textfile programmiert und man benötigte keine Software außer DOS dafür.

Vorgehensweise:
- Im Texteditor das Programm des PCS200 editieren
- Per Dos-Befehle (Mode, Copy) oder per Hyperterminal via RS232 in das PCS200 spielen.
- Das PCS200 hat einen Onboard-Compiler, der das Textfile dann in den benötigten Binärcode gewandelt hat.
- Bei Syntaxfehler zeigt das PCS200 die Programmstelle im Quellcode (Textfile) als Zeilenr an
- Bei fehlerfreiem Programm musste das die Binärdatei auf den EEPROM-Speicher gebrannt werden

Das Handbuch für die Programmierung, Programmierkabel und
die Hyperterminal-Anbindung müsstet du bei Lauer auf der Homepage
finden.

Falls du Probleme hasst schick' mit ne Private Nachricht.

Ich habe vermutlich ca. 1994 das letzte PCS200 programmiert,
aber sowas vergisst man nicht. 

Hinweis:
Die Programmierung war gewöhnungsbedürftig und aufwändig,
da Programmierfehler erst beim Download angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

Eumel schrieb:


> Das Handbuch für die Programmierung, Programmierkabel und
> die Hyperterminal-Anbindung müsstet du bei Lauer auf der Homepage
> finden.


 
Genau das ist das Problem. Kabel ja, Hyperterminal auch ja, Programmierung Nein. Und genau da liegt sein Problem. Er kennt die Syntax der Befehle nicht.


----------



## Kai (19 Dezember 2008)

Programmieranleitung für PCS 100, PCS 200, PCS 300 und PCS 400

Kopieren eines Projekt-Textfiles direkt über die serielle Schnittstelle in die PCS (via Hyper Terminal)

PCS 2XX-400_via _HT.pdf

Gruß Kai


----------



## droop38 (19 Dezember 2008)

tja die kiste läuft seit 1994 und wurde seither nicht angegriffen und soll wohlmöglich noch ewig rennen....
zum thema laden die anleitung zwecks hyperterminal hab ich auch und das kabel natürlich auch es geht mir um den code bzw was ich da rein schreiben soll....(genau wie liperlandstern schon sagte)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

Soooooo..... ich hab ihr ne Programmieranleitung da. Allerdings von der PCS100 bzw. PCS101. Sollte aber in Programmierung kein Unterschied sein.

Wenn Du noch Bedarf hast (und das Projekt nicht mittlerweile eingestampft hast) dann melde dich per PN bei mir.


----------



## Markus (19 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ja past doch!
> 
> VV = Variable Vereinbaren
> EF = War glaube ich der Name der Variablen
> ...


 
85 = war die adresse im koppeldb


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 85 = war die adresse im koppeldb


 

Ich hab dem Kollegen die Befehle per Mail geschickt..... bisher aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Warscheinlich ist er wie wild am proggen :TOOL:


----------



## roflcopter (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns war vor ner Weile eine PCS200 auf Arbeit ausgestiegen; Kommunikationsfehler und EEPROM defekt. Das Gerät kam jetzt repariert von Lauer zurück, mit nem neuen EEPROM und logischerweise keinem Programm mehr drauf. Auf der Suche nach Hilfe, wie man das Panel neu mit Daten füttert, war dieser Thread der einzig verwertbare Hit bei Google. 
Ein weiteres Problem war der Umstand, dass wir keine Kopie des Quelltextes mehr hatten, allerdings die Daten noch im Step 5 als einzelne Dokumentationsbausteine abgelegt waren. Rücksprachen mit Lauer führten nur zu einem Verweis auf die PDF-Anleitung auf deren Webseite, Rückfragen bei K*ller, die die Anlage damals errichtet haben, haben auch nicht wirklich gefruchtet. 

Auch wenns vielleicht nicht direkt das ursprüngliche Problem trifft, habe ich jetzt nach 2 Tagen Arbeit, etlichen Telefonaten viel probieren und einer netten Kombination aus Halbwissen mehrer Kollegen doch noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das Programm direkt! aus dem S5-Projekt auf die PCS zu laden. Da ich bestimmt nicht der einzige bin, der vor diesem Problem steht bzw. stehen wird, wollte ich hier mal noch eine kleine Anleitung kundtun.

Übrigens: Die Variante mit Hyperterminal funktioniert auf unserem Windows 95 PG definitiv nicht, da kommt nur Datenmüll in der PCS an. Außerdem ist dazu ein Textfile nötig, das eventuell nicht vorliegt, wenn man das Programm aus dem Step 5 Projekt holen muss. Firma K*ller legt die Daten z.B. generell als PCS***-Bausteine in der Dokumentation ab.

Bezüglich meiner Erfahrungen, ist auf alle Fälle wichtig:
-Das gesamte PCS-Proggie muss in *einer* einzelnen .txt-Datei stehen
-Im Textfile dürfen nur Anweisungen stehen, Kommentare etc. müssen mindestens ein Leerzeichen in der Zeile eingerückt werden.
-Zum editieren sollte ein reiner Editor verwendet werden, Wordpad, Word etc. fügen so nicht sichtbare Formatierungszeichen ein, welche sonst umständlich mit einem HEX-Editor entfernt werden müssen. Gleiches gilt auch nach dem Export aus einem S5-Projekt, da Step 5 da gerne diverse eigene Sachen dazu schreibt, wie Dateiname, Blattnummer und wenn man nicht aufpasst auch noch die Steuerzeichen für den Drucker. Wenn das Programm im S5-Projekt vorliegt, bietet sich natürlich der Step 5 Editor an.
->alles was keine Steueranweisung für die PCS ist und ohne vorangestelltes Leerzeichen in einer Zeile steht, wird vom PCS-Interpreter übersetzt und führt zur netten Meldung "Invalid Data..." bzw. Syntax Error beim übertragen.
-Das Panel bietet zwar eine Baudrate von 19200 Bit/s an, allerdings war es mir nicht möglich damit eine Fehlerfreie Übertragung zwischen Panel und PG umzusetzen. Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit einer Baudrate von 9600 Bit/s gemacht.

Die folgende Anleitung setzt folgendes vorraus und bezieht sich nur auf die Datenübertragung ins Panel:


Lauer PCS200 angebunden an eine S5
Simens PG mit serieller Schnittstelle und Step 5 V7.X
Windows 95/98 oder nur MS-DOS mit Highmem.
Datenkabel "Lauer PCS 739"
Das Programm muss als Dokumentationsbaustein im S5-Projekt vorhanden sein.
Es wird davon ausgegangen dass COM2 als Schnittstelle am PG genutzt wird



> *Lauer PCS200  mit Simens PG und Step5 programmieren*
> 
> 
> *1. Vorbereitung:*
> ...


Kurzanleitung für das übertragen von Daten auf die PCS, wenn die Daten als *.txt oder *.ini vorliegen:



> *1. Vorbereitung:*
> 
> 
> PCS von Stromversorgung trennen
> ...


Vielleicht hilft das ja mal jemandem bei einem Auftrag den Aufwand deutlich zu redzuieren. Persönlich bin ich natürlich auch der Ansicht, dass eine Umrüstung auf Siemens OP oder gleich komplett auf S7+MP zukunftssicherer ist, allerdings ist man ja leider nicht immer in der Position um das zu entscheiden 

Eine Frage zum Syntax des Programms hätte ich aber auch noch, da es wie gesagt sehr schwierig ist, eine brauchbare Anleitung dazu zu finden.
Was ist daran falsch?


```
AE

Anweisung1
Anweisung2
Anweisung3

##
```
mfg


----------



## Front_Line (10 April 2010)

Hello
I find the documentation on the panel PCS400, can have someone else?. I have the panel with PCS200 Technisches Handbuch, the reverse side changed to PCS200 PCS400 (zukleben piece of paper with the version PCS400 and firmware version). I want to compare the differences between PCS200, and PCS400.
Purpose: Translate the menu and the message from German into Russian. Does the panel ASCII table with Russian characters (Hex: 80 - 9F). If not, how can I add?


----------



## Otto (11 April 2010)

Vielleicht hilft das?

Gruß Otto


----------

